# Mixed Feelings



## pintodeluxe

I know what you mean about the one bolt on the legs, that is weird.

Otherwise it is a great stand, and surprisingly sturdy and vibration-free. The foot lift mechanism can be turned inboard, but facing outward. Once you do this, there is no longer a tripping hazard.

What I like the most is that I can tuck my planer away when not in use.


----------



## DustyM

^^
The only way to eliminate a tripping hazard for me is to sit down 
But yeah, everything makes sense with the exceptions of those issues. I just wish there were a way to notify product management of these issues (the cs rep I spoke to didn't seem like he knew how, as I did ask how much they paid attention to feedback). They're super close to a flawless stand that's well worth the expense (as I'm not too keen on picking that planer up over and over), but someone is dropping the ball. I'm a big fan of DeWalt, and hope they identify and rectify the weak link in this chain.

And FWIW, I'd give their customer service from this experience 5 stars. Every wait came with an apology, every problem was provided a solution.


----------



## 280305

I've had my stand for many years and it is still rock-solid. I expect once you get over the initial glitch, you will also be very pleased.


----------



## DustyM

Chuck,
I expect so. I'll likely forego securing the feet for now, and just use it anyways (not running anything large through). I have to say, I'm blown away at the quality of the planer, and my basis of comparison is an older model Makita 2012 (the last model before it's current 2012NB appearance).


----------



## jimintx

My planer looks like yours, but is the DW735 version, and I've had it on one of these stands since it was new, ~ a couple years back. Compared to all the other mobile bases in my shop (6 or 7 of 'em, I recall), this is a really good one.

It has a good finish, and I like that the legs are vertical rather than splayed. I like how easy it lifts to be rolled, and then releases to sit on the floor. I like that it includes a shelf space as a standard feature, that also adds to its rigidity.

No issues at all for this stand for me, except I guess I do wish it had cost less!

Fortunately I found it easy enough to put together. Also, there were a couple of youtube videos on how to put it together that were great primers before starting. I'm big on checking for videos on everything these days. I do not recall issues with the fasteners (but I'm lucky to have a superb hardware store nearby so I can always get any needed fastening components quite quickly and easily).

I hope you begin to truly enjoy yours once it is in regular use. 
:


----------



## Woodchuck2010

I had no issues with mine. Very impressed. I did however mount the pedal for the roller, towards the inside so it doesn't cause a trip hazard. Works great!


----------



## jimintx

Getting the wrong leveling bolts is certainly unfortunate.

Well, yes - the lift pedal is best positioned on the inside of the base frame.

In almost every photo of this stand on the web, that's where it is. That includes the pic from the Dewalt website, for example. 
http://www.dewalt.com/products/accessories/tool-accessories/router-planer-and-joiner-accessories/mobile-thickness-planer-stand/dw7350
It would never have occurred to me to mount it with the pedal protruding on the outside.

The single bolt on each leg, attaching the stand to its base, is not a problem for me. I have other equipment, including a Unisaw with extension, and a 1.75HP 14" bandsaw, that simple sit in their mobile base frames, with zero attachment bolts. With all my mobile bases, gravity does an adequate job of keeping the machines in their base framework, so a single bolt is an added security measure for when you push it from he upper level and might accidentally tilt a leg/foot out of the frame.

;


----------



## ssnvet

It's the small details that make all the difference.


----------



## jimintx

Exactly, and small details includes proper engineering. 
In practice, random over-engineering is easier to do.

.


----------



## whope

I was going to add a review, but this one suffices.

The only thing I would add is that I'm 6'1", so this stand is a bit short for me. I'm using it for a mortiser, so I can sit on a stool to comfortably use it. Thinking of getting another for my non-DeWalt planer.

I did add a piece of 3/4 ply as the mortiser sits near the middle and I didn't want any issues with top. I'll do the same if I get a second one. It also adds a bit of height.


----------



## DannyW

I agree that this is a fine stand and I have been quite impressed with it (it is rock solid). I got a good deal on a used DW734 but needed a stand for it and bought this one new (I had recently seen one on CL for a lot less but didn't need it then of course). I don't recall any issue putting it together and so did not have to contact customer service, but good to know that they were so responsive.


----------

